# 22's on 94'-96' FWD devilles, Can they fit?



## caddydeville (May 16, 2003)

I am wanting to know maybe if anyone has seen 22's on these style devilles


----------



## bigjaydogg (Sep 11, 2003)

i dont think they will rub at all! ive seen a 94 on 22's. but you never know!


----------



## 1980seville (Apr 23, 2002)

that poor little transmission will never know what hit it.


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddydeville_@Nov 25 2003, 05:05 AM
> *I am wanting to know maybe if anyone has seen 22's on these style devilles*


 22's are way too big for that car i say do 17's and vogues


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller+Nov 25 2003, 11:30 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (dayton roller @ Nov 25 2003, 11:30 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--caddydeville_@Nov 25 2003, 05:05 AM
> *I am wanting to know maybe if anyone has seen 22's on these style devilles*


22's are way too big for that car i say do 17's and vogues[/b][/quote]
17's and vogues i agree.


----------



## caddydeville (May 16, 2003)

The car is FWD, would it need FWD 22's for it?, If 22's can fit im gunna settle for those


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

MY HOMIE GOT SOME 20INCH LIP LACE SPOKES....ALL GOLD CENTERS..ON HIS CANDY PEGEN GOLD 96 CADDY


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigjaydogg_@Nov 25 2003, 01:06 AM
> *i dont think they will rub at all! ive seen a 94 on 22's. but you never know!*


 You can't fit anything bigger than 20" on them caddy's without major modification. I have 96' DeVille with 20" rims on 245/35/20 and it rubs in the front.


----------



## Uni-Banger (Sep 10, 2003)

I'm not sure if 22's would fit, although I wouldn't be surprised if they did. However, I would strongly recommend that you stay away from FWD wires. They damage way too easy. I got a set on my wifes civic (18X8 w/ 215/35/18) and she's on her second set b/c they are weak wheels. The area where the spokes meet the dish is not towards the center of the wheel like standards and reverses. The spokes are at the edge, and b/c of that, they are more prone to damage from bumps....even samll ones. Plus...FWDs don't look to good from the rear and front views of the car. 

It would be better to do what some dudes here said about hooking up the 17" vogues b/c the higher profile tires will absorb a lot more impact. However, if you're dead set against that, you can actually get away with 20" standards on your car w/o them sticking out. I don't know if they'll rub, but if they do, then it probably ain't much. I've seen a few FWD rides out my way w/ them standards and the cars look good. There's a pic of a mid-90's deville at lowrider.com. Scroll down to "cool rides" and click on it. You'' be taken to different page where you can search through all the makes and models for either show cars, lowriders, street cars, etc. I just tried searching for it but couldn't find it. But I know standards will work on them FWD caddy's. Take your wheel off and place a 20 on there and you'll see. Good luck.  



Last edited by Uni-Banger at Nov 27 2003, 10:17 AM


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

17inch vouges look like ass on that car .20s will fit but 22s will rub THE STRUT SPRING PERCHES trust me I know Ive had one with 20s on it ,you can extend the stut below the lower spring perch but the car will not handle well.They look good though. measure from the ground up to the SPRING PERCH to see what Im saying.


----------



## caddydeville (May 16, 2003)

see its not the worrying about jacking up the car for 22's, its the rear skirts thats the problem, they dont make FWD 22'' face rims so they will stick out and there is a skirt so that wont happen, Im not to sure though but i think i heard about 22'' FWD wires, im not sure now but has anyone heard of these? if so, what are the prices and who carries them? 



Last edited by caddydeville at Nov 28 2003, 01:47 AM


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

don't do it man... you'll ruin them wires within a week. FWD wires are weak and bend easy


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddydeville_@Nov 28 2003, 02:46 AM
> *see its not the worrying about jacking up the car for 22's, its the rear skirts thats the problem, they dont make FWD 22'' face rims so they will stick out and there is a skirt so that wont happen, Im not to sure though but i think i heard about 22'' FWD wires, im not sure now but has anyone heard of these? if so, what are the prices and who carries them?*


 Im not talking about jacking up the car, the 22s wont fit under the struts the wheelwells are big enough but you physically cant fit the wheels under the struts ,not with tires on them anyway.


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

The back souldnt be a problem though, Lexani makes FWD 22s


----------



## fleetwood mack (Nov 5, 2002)

you should have bought a big body fleetwood if you were going that big on wheels.


----------



## lak on 22's (Nov 6, 2003)

The biggest I have seen is some 21's A dude has one around here and he said that they went staright one.


----------



## caddydeville (May 16, 2003)

i want to know all the companies that make FWD 22's


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

Lexani does I no that for a fact, Standards will fit I tried a set of 20 inch standards on my 95 deville as long as your air ride self leveling works


----------



## CadillacPimp171 (Dec 2, 2003)

hi i live in Polk County,FL and i got a 1994 Cadillac Sedan Deville on limited edition u-800 rims with wanli tires and they fit just right but i am trying to sell these rims and tires b/c i want 22's so if anyone is intrested holla or if you want 20's and you got 22 for sale or trade just holla


----------



## CadillacPimp171 (Dec 2, 2003)

Oh yeah they are FWD too and if you got 22 FWD rims with tires you want to trade holla at me Cell number is (863)528-4233 my name is 
Bronson


----------

